# Dry Chicken and Potato Curry



## azfoodie (Apr 19, 2012)

10478207_10204054749514241_7000006330799631942_n.j




__
azfoodie


__
Jun 21, 2014


__
potato








This is a dry, spicy curry. You can control the heat using different types of chilies and leaving in or taking out the seeds from the chilies.

2lbs Chicken thigh meat, trimmed and cut into 2-in. pieces

1lb Potatoes, peeled and cut into 1.5-in. cubes

Grind to a smooth paste:

15 dried red chilies soaked for 30-mins in hot water, drained

15 cloves of garlic

1 1-in. cube of ginger, chopped

2 tsp Garam Masala

1/2-cup tomato puree

Juice of 1/2-lime

1 tsp salt

1/2-cup cilantro stalks, chopped

2 tsp honey

Add the paste to the chicken and potatoes, and marinade in the fridge overnight

Remove from fridge 15 mins prior to cooking.

Melt a stick of butter in a frying pan on medium high heat

Add the chicken-potato mix along with the marinade to the frying pan. Stir every 2 or 3 minutes for about 10 minutes. Do not add water.

Cover the pan and cook on medium-low for 20 minutes. Stir occasionally to prevent burning

Uncover the pan and continue to cook on medium high until the liquid disappears

Taste and season with salt and garam masala if needed.

Garnish with chopped cilantro and fine slices of red pepper (I used fresnos).


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Sounds like my type of food AZ !


----------



## alex peter (Jul 4, 2014)

thank you so much AZFoodie ,for this wonderful recipe I will try it as soon as ,I like alot the chicken recipes and especially the recipes of Baked Chicken Breast ,thank you so much again


----------

